# Constant throbbing headaches and migraines since failed ivf



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I got my bfn 3 weeks ago after another fet cycle, I get headaches and migraine a lot however since coming off the drugs I've had constant non stop throbbing headaches that have grown into two almighty migraines that have me vomitting for hours. Yesterday I called the dr out I was so ill but they just told me to keep taking pain relief and never said anything about it being ivf related.

Has anyone else suffered this much? I feel horrendous and nothing is helping. I'm meant to start next cycle on Tuesday and I'm terrified because I'm just so headaches I can't think straight, I've bn in bed most of the time as the pain too bad to get out the house.

Xx


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

hi mross, sorry that you've been feeling so poorly.  Have you considered that the headaches might be tension headaches brought on by stress?  We put our body and minds through so much when we go through a cycle of treatment that sometimes we take a while to adjust afterwards.  I didn't so much have headaches after my cycle but I had a hell of a lot of problems with them in the months leading up to it as I was just so stressed from trying to cope with everything.  I found that rubbing peppermint oil in to my temples and along my hairline helped, as well as drinking peppermint tea and burning lavender oil.  My dr advised me not to take constant painkillers as they can eventually end up being the cause of even more headaches.

Obviously I could be completely wrong and your headaches might be caused by something completely different, in which case ignore all of the above!

I hope you feel better soon, take care of yourself


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear Mross, first about your failed treatment, and also your constant pain!
I would try acupuncture - if you never have, you might be amazed at the results xxx


----------

